# Fehlermeldung mit RMI bei einem 100%ig lauffähigen Programm



## OKShaitan (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe vor 5 Monaten ein lauffähiges Programm  geschrieben, welches einwandfrei funktioniert hat. Nun mußte ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen und morgen habe ich nach 5 Monaten meine mündliche Prüfung für das Projekt. Jetzt wollte ich es noch einmal aufspielen und nichts funktioniert mehr.

Ich kompiliere und starte die rmiregistry und dann möchte ich den Server starten und dann gibt es auch schon die untenstehende Fehlermeldung. Weiß jemand, was ich vergessen habe? Ich muss irgendwas vergessen haben, aber ich weiß nicht mehr was? Hab mich die letzten 5 Monate auch nicht mehr mit Java beschäftigt, so dass ich da auch etwas eingerostet bin. Also, ich brauche euche Hiiiiiilllllfffffeeeee  :-( 


java.rmi.ServerException: RemoteException occurred in server thread; nested exception is: 
	java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: timesimulation.SimTimeInterface
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.oldDispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.exceptionReceivedFromServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.StreamRemoteCall.executeCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.rebind(Unknown Source)
	at java.rmi.Naming.rebind(Unknown Source)
	at timesimulation.SimTimeServer.main(SimTimeServer.java:28)
Caused by: java.rmi.UnmarshalException: error unmarshalling arguments; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: timesimulation.SimTimeInterface
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Skel.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.oldDispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.rmi.transport.Transport.serviceCall(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.handleMessages(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport$ConnectionHandler.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: timesimulation.SimTimeInterface
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyInterfaces(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.LoaderHandler.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader$2.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.rmi.server.RMIClassLoader.loadProxyClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.MarshalInputStream.resolveProxyClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readProxyDesc(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readClassDesc(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readOrdinaryObject(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject0(Unknown Source)
	at java.ibjectInputStream.readObject(Unknown Source)
	... 9 more


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Wie man schon sieht: 


> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: timesimulation.SimTimeInterface



Kann deine RMI "Server" Komponente das SimTimeInterface nicht finden... liegen die Klassen / das Jar im Classpath des RMI "Servers" ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## OKShaitan (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe die rmiregistry im entsprechenden Workspace-Verzeichnis über die comandbox gestartet. Das JRE1.5.0 wird von Eclipse3.0 gefunden, auch die entsprechenden Class-Dateien werden angezeigt.

Er hat also alles, was er braucht. Die Java-Klassen, die Klassen des Programmes, den J-Connector, die MySQL-Datenbank mit den Tabellen und eine gestartete rmiregistry.

Was will er denn noch?


----------

